# Petros lake walleye!



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

With all the talk about Petros lately i decided to hit it up and to my suprise i caught this beautiful 22" walleye and several 12" perch as seen in the picture. What a great spot. I'm so glad alleyez tipped us of to this honey hole. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ha ha...not fooling anyone!


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

thats pretty funny there! nice photoshop job!


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

dude. why would you post that on ogf??? they dont stock that lake with walleye, i do . ive put over fifty walleye and saugeye in there on the way home from berlin saltfork ect. i thought it would be cool for some little kids and local people who fish it. not for you to blow the wistle and tell every tom dick and harry. ill just quit putting the damn things in there.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

huh...I would of figured the giant 52 inch muskies i'd been putting in there would of finished off all the perch


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

While trolling Petros for lake trout the other day, the prop on my 70hp wacked a huge muskie, musta been in the head. Dazed it and was floating but by the time I circled back, it had regained its senses and dove to where I couldn't see him anymore.. My luck sometimes I tell ya..


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

That's ain't nothing. Check these guys I got there this morning 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sea nymph O (May 21, 2013)

Nice!!! Where is petro?


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Sea nymph O said:


> Nice!!! Where is petro?


It's a lake south of canton. Really need a boat to get into the good fish like these walleye I caught there last week.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well if you took 20 out in one go if this is real then that'll be a dry resource real quick.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Man that brought a tear to my eye
I'm gonna have to post some pics of my fishing charter I did on petros earlier this year
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Slab assassin 55 said:


> Well if you took 20 out in one go if this is real then that'll be a dry resource real quick.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No way. Petros is one of the best hidden secrets IMHO. I've heard other fisherman call it the "mini st.clair". We pounded them on divers with spoons today. If you're going launch at this lake, use the south end as it is the flattest and the lip on the bank isn't as big. Good luck.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

This was a month ago, had fish ohio muskie and fish ohio walleye, but threw them back


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info. How big is this lake? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Haha ok got it now


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Did the guy in the boat on the far right catch a fish Ohio carp too?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I was catching big steelhead pretty good until that dang boat came screaming by and screwed up my fishing.


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey move it or lose it!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Haha, this is reminding me of the Channel 10 pictures that were posted of peacock bass and wales catfish being caught in Alum Creek.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

By the way, these are the bass that got caught at the bassmaster classic held there last week. didn't get released from what I heard. Just a nice fish fry for the contestants!


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

chrism1367 said:


> This was a month ago, had fish ohio muskie and fish ohio walleye, but threw them back


That is a great picture!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, its all legit, its a real photo

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Has anyone seen the 2 baby Gators I released there about a month ago?? Hopefully there not eating all the walleye fry that got stocked past spring.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

After reading all the fuss about this place I had to check it out for myself. I couldn't believe what I caught!!!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok i think we went a little too far on this one guys


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

AllEyez, stop trying to cover up the honey hole! I went out noodling with a couple of my buddies last evening. Got a few small ones, then this guy hit! Battling the jet-ski wakes and your occasional dredger, I would say Petros noodling has a bright future! :B


----------



## kobra03 (Jun 28, 2012)

Was at petros today and had this thing jump out at me.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

kobra03 said:


> View attachment 76579
> 
> Was at petros today and had this thing jump out at me.


Glad I didn't stick my fist in his mouth!


----------



## kobra03 (Jun 28, 2012)

I took this pic early morning. Strange fish in this lake


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

AllEyezOnMe said:


> Ok i think we went a little too far on this one guys


You started something you can't stop

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Petros lake monster sighting this afternoon.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

ALL those fish caught out of a Landfill Lake!Watch out for the Alligator Gar while wading the Lilly Pads,They seem to come out of nowhere! I think the latest victim was The Big Hairy Dude,Does the Jack Links commercials.His Contract might have expired


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Huhhhhh baggy huhhhhhh

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

What kind of program were you running for those walleye's and what were the gps cooridinates?


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Isn't Petros next to the Landfill?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

lil goose said:


> What kind of program were you running for those walleye's and what were the gps cooridinates?


I think AllEyezOnMe said he was dragging doughballs stuffed into panty hose. The lake is only 10' deep so you don't really need weight or divers.

+40° 45' 32.09", -81° 26' 57.91" would be a good start. Nice bend in the lake there.


----------



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

I have to say, these posts have my jaw bone hurting from all the laughing! Believe it or not that lake does hold some really nice bass in it. I got these two several years ago during the spawn. Walked the lake, saw these two on beds, went home, grabbed a pole, caught them. As soon as I left I saw 4-5 guys go right over to wherer I caught them at. I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

And after you took those bass off the nests the lake's solid piranha population wrecked havoc on the nests and ate all the eggs. No more bass, but there will still be plenty of piranhas although I heard the grouper feed on them there.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I was casting there just this afternoon. Saw some shad busting the surface. Decided to go scuba diving to spear fish whatever was making those baitfish go crazy. Snapped some photos with my underwater camera. This is what I saw. Can't decide if they are seals or...Scientists I have consulted are all saying those are seals for sure and the government has released a statement saying seals are sighted regularly at Petros. Go figure.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Has anyone hooked into the peacock bass and Marlin that lurk in there yet?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

My buddy got a peacock out of there the other day and said it had a hole on the side going through the whole fish. Probably from a marlin.


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Wtf

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kobra03 (Jun 28, 2012)

My buddy caught this last night.


----------



## kobra03 (Jun 28, 2012)

My underwater camera caught this creature there today.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Dang. I was wondering what kept stealing the makos I had on my line.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I went out last night. Met a guy and his buddies. The guy said his name was "Captain Ahab." I'm thinking, haha, whatever, get over yourself man. Anyway, he had a messed up leg- pretty gross. He kept ranting on about "avenging my injury". I dont know, but he looked ticked off and a bit rough around the edges so I left him alone. I was jigging around the docks for some crappie and then I heard Ahab and his crew bellow out a huge yell and the hull of their boat began to split as a swell of water splintered it. There Ahab stood, all but vulnerable against what I can only say was a monster.


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> I went out last night. Met a guy and his buddies. The guy said his name was "Captain Ahab." I'm thinking, haha, whatever, get over yourself man. Anyway, he had a messed up leg- pretty gross. He kept ranting on about "avenging my injury". I dont know, but he looked ticked off and a bit rough around the edges so I left him alone. I was jigging around the docks for some crappie and then I heard Ahab and his crew bellow out a huge yell and the hull of their boat began to split as a swell of water splintered it. There Ahab stood, all but vulnerable against what I can only say was a monster.



Im calling BS on this one. There aren't any docks at Petros.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Did I say docks...I meant *rocks. That "d" and "r" are just so close to each other on the keyboard.


----------



## kobra03 (Jun 28, 2012)

I was there today and saw these two Grumpy old men fighting some fish they kept calling "CATFISH HUNTER"


----------



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

fishinnick, I seriously caught these two bass in Petros. If I wouldn't have I definitely wouldn't have had those big ass glasses on! I got the biggest one mounted just for the fact that I caught it at Petros. I was shocked but since then I have seen a few other big bass cruising in there. Not to many, but a handful I would say.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Northern1 said:


> I was casting there just this afternoon. Saw some shad busting the surface. Decided to go scuba diving to spear fish whatever was making those baitfish go crazy. Snapped some photos with my underwater camera. This is what I saw. Can't decide if they are seals or...Scientists I have consulted are all saying those are seals for sure and the government has released a statement saying seals are sighted regularly at Petros. Go figure.


Black crappie. Lake has an amazing population of them.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Fished Petros for the 5th day straight this week. To my surprise, they were taping an episode of "River Monsters" there. Talked with Jeremy Wade for awhile and shot the breeze with the crew. 

I then hooked into this and let Jeremy take a picture with it.


----------

